# Canon 40D Reliability? 1.5 Years old and 2nd Repair



## jonpatterson (Jul 26, 2009)

This is my first post on here. I bought my 40D about a year and a half ago and only used it a handful of times before crapping out on me in April. I sent it to Canon and $280 later they had repaired my mirror box assembly. I took it out for a test shoot with a new lens I had just bought and everything worked fine.

Well...this week me and my wife will be leaving for a road trip through Oregon, Idaho, Wyoming, and Colorado with the primary purpose of our trip being pictures! Thank God I decided to fiddle with my 40D yesterday because the same problem it had before has come up again. The mirror gets stuck in the up position and shuts off power. Funny thing is that it only does this when I have a lens inserted. It works fine when I fire it with no lens installed. 

Needless to say I called and yelled at Canon and demanded a new camera, but they said they will only repair it...again!  So I had to go out and buy a new 30D at Wolf for the trip this week.  Just curious if anyone knew of quality issues with the 40D. I may just end up selling it and keeping the 30D.


----------



## Big (Jul 27, 2009)

That's strange. Hope you find a solution!


----------



## JFew (Jul 27, 2009)

That sounds like what they call a "lemon".

I wouldn't have paid the first repair unless it was past the warranty time. In which case if you say you've only used it a handful of times it _may_ be that the camera just isn't getting enough use and keep seizing up. However, since you say it works fine without a lens leads me to believe that something might be wrong with the contacts on either the lens or the body. You may also be inadvertently hitting the shortcut for mirror lock-up or something, I don't know. Explore all possibilities first!


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 27, 2009)

Bam wham, thanks maam 
(in otherwords, 1 post asking for help and i bet you he will never post again unless he needs help!! i hate people like that!)

But try clean the Contacts with a cloth
and as said ^ Make sure you dont have mirror lockup on or something...


----------



## KmH (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't shoot Canon gear but I know they have 2 kinds of lens: EF and EF-S.

IIRC the EF-S lenses extend further into the body of some of Canon's cameras and interfers with the movement of the mirror.

Could this be the problem?


----------



## Dao (Jul 27, 2009)

The 40D is able to use both EF or EF-S lens.  So the problem maybe something else.


----------

